# Nick Simmons caught plagiarizing the manga "Bleach"



## Feels Good Man (Mar 2, 2010)

This may be old.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gene Simmons is one of the greatest douchebags of our time, but I'd hate you to think I was taking my dislike of the KISS guitarist out on his son. No, his son Nick -- "creator" of the comic Incarnate, to be printed by Radical -- has very much earned my contempt by his own merits, thanks to this:
> 
> 
> ?You're looking at Tite Kubo's incredibly popular manga Bleach on the left, and Nick Simmons' Incarnate on the right. Yes, Simmons is a plagiarist, as discovered by many, many people. Now, I know the crime of plagiary is a serious one for artists, and I don't want to dismiss that. But what I do want to focus on is how fucking stupid Nick Simmons had to be to steal poses, dialogue and character designs from one of the best-selling manga in the world.
> ...




First read this (source):

http://www.toplessrobot.com/2010/02/gene_s...r_a_doucheb.php

Then look at this:

http://community.livejournal.com/bleachness/446299.html


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 2, 2010)

There's SO much evidence against this guy. He even just released a new chapter and it even still has extremely similar scenes.

This guy can't draw for shit, you can tell from the small scenes and backgrounds that aren't stolen.

And he even threatened to sue people on facebook saying that he stole the work, wow...just wow...

Further more he called it a bleach magma...is he retarded or just really stupid?

EDIT: I also wouldn't recommend going to the second link to people who watch the anime, it has some very big spoilers put in as evidence.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 2, 2010)

His plagiarism isn't complete unless he has a bad ass brolic Mexican and a epic archer with glasses!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 2, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> His plagiarism isn't complete unless he has a bad ass brolic Mexican and a epic archer with glasses!



Aren't you forgetting a badass, lazy, candy store owner with a green and white hat?


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 2, 2010)

i couldn't stop laughing when i saw kenpachi and the rip off lol. did he really expect to get away with this? sigh i guess when you're famous you think you can get away with stuff


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 2, 2010)

Put his heart and soul into his work?

He lies worse than Madoff.


----------



## Law (Mar 2, 2010)

Now I feel like plagiarizing Watchmen, but really terribly with bad drawings, maybe stick figures.

edit: hope you guys like it http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=211292



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I will ask Facebook not to press any charges against you if you give me a sincere apology here in this thread. Please do so. Facebook keeps all your IP addresses and info... so they will suspend your account if I do not receive proper apologies."



haha oh wow


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 2, 2010)

Im not really a big bleach fan, heck i only watched the first dozen episodes. And I can see a huge resemblance between these two. Lmao. Big failure.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 2, 2010)

Nick Simmons, Eat your words!

"You can't trust everything you see on the Internet":

"I never even heard of Bleach!"


----------



## zeromac (Mar 2, 2010)

This guy honestly sounds like a whiney bitch


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 2, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Now I feel like plagiarizing Watchmen, but really terribly with bad drawings, maybe stick figures.


Who observes the onlookers?

That's the best I could come up with.

Hrrrmm...


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 2, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who supervises the supervisors?....I gave it a shot.


----------



## Splych (Mar 2, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> Nick Simmons, Eat your words!
> 
> "You can't trust everything you see on the Internet":
> 
> "I never even heard of Bleach!"


LOL. 

--

How can't you have heard of Bleach... It is one of the Top Selling Mangas in Japan and North America. I wonder what kind of charges will be pushed at this guy once he admits...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I'll plagiarize Kiss songs and see if his Dad minds that....


----------



## jackdanielchan (Mar 2, 2010)

Now, we just need Bleach to do a spin off which plagiarizes Incarnate, which is essnetially itself, and then can double whammy Nick Simmons again if he tries to place a lawsuit on his own comic...


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 2, 2010)

Kubo will be pissed.
Kubo hates it when people copy Kubo's work.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, or something like that.

I read the article and yeah, Nick Simmons is a moron, but the guy just came off as some blind Bleach fanboy. OH MY GOD THIS IS A MASSACRE HE'S COPYING BLEACH!


----------



## xist (Mar 2, 2010)

This is the sort of thing you do when you're six and think you can get away with it....not when you're actually contracted to do it for a living. 

What a muppet....


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 2, 2010)

Heh!
He even copied some of the BLEACH fanarts at DEVIANART. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And he is supposed to not even have heard of BLEACH!


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 2, 2010)

How can anyone be serious about this/him?

...

Or maybe it's just one big troll.
I hope so.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 2, 2010)

my reaction whilst I was reading it and then looking at the comparisons





















________________________________________________________________________



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> • "I have no idea how people are saying my comic looks like that bleach magma. My book is in color and the other is not. My book reads left to right... the other reads right to left. Besides some vague similarities, they're nothing alike. I put my heart and soul into my book - great story and awesome characters... yet people are trying to pull me down. And NO... I didn't trace or copy other peoples work. Most of these photos are starting to look like photoshop manipulations to make me look bad. You can't trust everything you see on the Internet."
> 
> this bit in particular cracked me he he say's he never plagarised:-
> 
> ...









EDIT: okay I failed hard trying to link the URL to the image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tis fixed now with the link in the spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My book is in color and the other is not. My book reads left to right... the other reads right to left. Besides some vague similarities,  they're nothing alike.



Pfffft.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My book is in color and the other is not. My book reads left to right... the other reads right to left. Besides some vague similarities,  they're nothing alike.





Surely that quote has to be from a troll... what a ridiculously lame thing to say...


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 2, 2010)

Nerdy brown haired "ichigo"< epic orange haired Ichigo


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Heh!
> He even copied some of the BLEACH fanarts at DEVIANART.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha,attempting to draw/write manga,and never even hearing of BLEACH!?!?!??!
His worst excuse ever.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you guys honestly think the comments "he" left on Facebook were truly his?  The Facebook page said that they banned him from the page, since he was just some troll that changed their name to his, or made a new account with his name.

Anyway, that's pretty stupid that he blatantly copied images, and even some text from Bleach, as well as people on deviantART.  Then he said that all great artists have inspiration, and he was only trying to relate to other manga.

No, Nick Simmons, you don't have inspiration, you have people that you steal work and ideas from.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 2, 2010)

regardless of whether it was him or not it was still freaking funny ALSO

http://robot6.comicbookresources.com/2010/...sm-allegations/ 

Tite Kubo is awesome XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

...Does anyone even bother reading the crappy scribblings of the son of a washed up rock star? Or does anyone even care? I mean, if some big manga that's super popular started ripping shit from Bleach, yeah, people would care, but from this guy? No. I do believe he was blatantly copying images from Bleach, looking at the pictures, but I don't really care.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope he gets sentenced. What an idiot...


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 2, 2010)

Talk about an artist with no inspiration...


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 2, 2010)

Anybody notice that the concept of Gourmet Hunter Toriko (or whatever shit) is the same concept and EXACT SAME first few pages as HunterXHunter?

Just thought that was relevant.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 2, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> Anybody notice that the concept of Goremt Hunter Toriko (or whatever shit) is the same concept and EXACT SAME first few pages as HunterXHunter?
> 
> Just thought that was relevant.



I believe the word you are looking for is "gourmet".


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 2, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, did I have a stroke! Lol thanks for the heads up I'll fix that.



Spoiler



Here's what I meant:
HUNTERXHUNTER (page 1): 




TORIKO THE GORMET HUNTER (page 1):


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 2, 2010)

This is really blatant, I'm surprised he wasn't caught from the very beginning, considering how widespread and popular Bleach is as a franchise.


----------



## injected11 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nick Simmons has uber tracing skills.

Just wow. Hilariously pathetic. I expected one or two examples, and then they go on and on. It's not even subtle.

I just hope he doesn't sue me for slander now! What a douche.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 2, 2010)

Gee... What was he thinking?

I've never seen plagiarism that's so frequent and blatant. He doesn't make ANY attempt to hide it at all!

We've reached a new low in human intelligence.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who sees parallels in the KISS makeup and Bleach masks. Anyone? Anyone? BLEACH PLAGIARIZED GENE SIMMONS! IT'S A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 3, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> regardless of whether it was him or not it was still freaking funny ALSO
> 
> http://robot6.comicbookresources.com/2010/...sm-allegations/
> 
> Tite Kubo is awesome XD


"This is the nature of the medium. *I am a big fan of Bleach, as well as other Manga titles. *And I am certainly sorry if anyone was offended or upset by what they perceive to be the similarity between my work and the work of artists that I admire and who inspire me.”

"never even heard of Bleach! Who would name a comic after laundry detergent?"

lol


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 3, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Kubo will be pissed.
> Kubo hates it when people copy Kubo's work.



Kubo himself seemed to find it a little funny. According to ANN, he posted on twitter that he "is more concerned with the fact that Gene Simmons' son is a comic creator, as opposed to whether there was actual copying or not." Burn He also said he was surprised by the outpouring of American support.


But yeah, it's so blatantly obvious it's not even funny... I love the overlay pics.... They stopped publishing Incarnate at least.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 3, 2010)

I think that this entire thing does a disservice to the comic medium. For me, the worst part isn't the fact that he's copying the work of someone else, it's that he chose to go about it in such an obvious way, and that it damaged so many people. It damages the comic industry and medium as a whole, the publisher, himself, and his father who has been associated with some shit comics in his time, but nothing like this.

I wouldn't be as offended as I am if he had even gone to Kubo and said _"Hey, I want to make an adaption of your comic. I want to license your work as the framework for my own book, take most of the concepts, slap on some different skins over your art and make a new product"_. Or, to put it simply, the Power Rangers process. Taking one product, chopping it up, and making it into something similar but different enough to be a separate brand.

Now is that still low grade work? Absolutely. But at least as an altered adaption it wouldn't be blatantly obvious, and offense due to that fact, to anyone with a brain.


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 3, 2010)

Bleach isn't even THAT good to begin with. And the fact that the creator's name, Tite, means penis in a certain other language doesn't help AT ALL.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 3, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Bleach isn't even THAT good to begin with. And the fact that the creator's name, Tite, means penis in a certain other language doesn't help AT ALL.



Somehow I doubt he was thinking of Filipino slang when he picked it as a pen name. Of course, the point isn't how good or bad Bleach is, the point is the blatant ripoffism...


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 3, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's related in the way that he got inspired by something...not good.



He's better off asking his dad to teach him how to wail, spit blood and stick out a horribly long tongue.


----------



## nando (Mar 3, 2010)

to be fair. all manga looks a like.


----------



## dib (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel the same way.  But I also sympathize with anybody having their art so blatantly ripped off, even if it is crap.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 3, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> to be fair. all manga looks a like.


Shin-chan begs to differ.
And then does something funny, but only in the english version.


----------



## nando (Mar 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




of course i was being general. he is ripping off bleach with that one character, but many of the other examples i have seen extremely similar characters in the very same poses many times. you can't really avoid it it's just a fault of the medium. it's like theatrical expressions, there are only so many you can do to express an emotion. 

manga training books go over the regular poses such as the one with girl on her knees. most expressions in manga have been predetermine and written in stone. manga software will even do this for you. anyway, i don't think the original artist is too concern about this since his work is not 100 percent original either.

i personally would of bought my characters off of one of the many manga character makers. they are sold in stock.

but yes, he is ripping off a lot. i just don't see how most people in the industry aren't


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

Just, wtf. That's really low, stealing other people's work. He even made it look worse -_-


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 3, 2010)

not to mention the horrible job he did to orihime


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My book is in color and the other is not. My book reads left to right... the other reads right to left. *I plagiarize, they don't.* Besides *many obvious similarities*,  they're nothing alike.



fix'd


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Mar 5, 2010)

kakashi919 said:
			
		

> i couldn't stop laughing when i saw kenpachi and the rip off lol. did he really expect to get away with this? sigh i guess when you're famous you think you can get away with stuff



famous?

not even his father is anymore


----------



## megawalk (Mar 8, 2010)

he ended up like axel....nearly...now...he only needs to die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyways yes, the "Fraud" as how i call it.
looks 100% like bleach. i have read the authentics the manga art style. and this isn't a original. it's a copy paste with another excuse.




i wonder when sega starts throwing the legendary banhammer.


----------

